
Artificial Personas and Public Discourse - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/artificial_pers.html
======
sneak
It worries me that “artificial personas” are being systematically vilified. We
don’t have AGI; these personas are created by humans running software,
publishing content also made by humans running software. It is stereotypical
pseudonymous publishing. That is legal and encouraged and explicitly
protected.

Until computers can decide to publish by themselves, this is just another form
of human publishing. Calling them “bots” is a slur. They are pseudonyms of the
real live human running the software that posts under these names.

